# Different prices for ACSI 2018



## Clunegapyears (Sep 23, 2017)

Email from vicarious books to pre order the 2018 ACSI book for £20+. Put it on my jobs list, but then received a pre-order invite from the Camping & caravan club.... only £12.99 plus a discount crossing ...Plus a camping international card. Bargain.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Sep 23, 2017)

*Acsi*

Hi, is it Kath.....anyway met u near Porto....that's a big difference in price....in the last couple of years we've had to have book n card sent to us in Spain as not released till December ? Has it now changed ?  Maja


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi
I remember you too - bargain campsite  
CCC will post abroad too. 
K


----------



## silverweed (Sep 24, 2017)

Do you have to be a member first to buy it from ccc


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 24, 2017)

£12.99 a bargain but you need to be a paid up member, Vicarious Books are £16.99 (with previous customer discount of £1) and I ordered before seeing this post.


----------



## carol (Sep 24, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> Email from vicarious books to pre order the 2018 ACSI book for £20+. Put it on my jobs list, but then received a pre-order invite from the Camping & caravan club.... only £12.99 plus a discount crossing ...Plus a camping international card. Bargain.



Was it in the magazines or did it come separately? I'll look out for it. Thanks!


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 24, 2017)

silverweed said:


> Do you have to be a member first to buy it from ccc



£32.99 if your not a member.


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 24, 2017)

hi nanny nappers trust you both ok and the dog


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 24, 2017)

Get mine direct from ACSI by subscription, works out cheaper  :dance:


----------



## barge1914 (Sep 24, 2017)

*Acsi*



Wooie1958 said:


> Get mine direct from ACSI by subscription, works out cheaper  :dance:



Yes, we get it that way too. However once they've got you on their system they'll keep sending them every year unless you tell them to stop. The app is quite useful too and allows you to download offline maps. It gives info on more sites than in the book as it includes other ACSI inspected sites that aren't in the discount scheme. However only the book tells you what the price with discount is, or off-season prices..I don't know why they don't include this, it would be simple enough.


----------



## witzend (Sep 25, 2017)

*Direct*

Direct from ACSI   £15 with the app included


----------



## carol (Sep 25, 2017)

I've bought this twice and never used it but I still feel I need to get it! How much use do people actually get out of it?


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 25, 2017)

carol said:


> Was it in the magazines or did it come separately? I'll look out for it. Thanks!



Sorry I can't remember where I saw it. I ordered over the phone.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 25, 2017)

oldish hippy said:


> hi nanny nappers trust you both ok and the dog



Ha ha!  Still 'nanny napping' our way around!


----------



## witzend (Sep 25, 2017)

carol said:


> I've bought this twice and never used it but I still feel I need to get it! How much use do people actually get out of it?



We haven't had one for 2 years and haven't missed it but one site discount would pay for it. Personally If I hadn't used it for 2 years I'd not bother


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 27, 2017)

oldish hippy said:


> hi nanny nappers trust you both ok and the dog



Hippy
Just had a super nanny nap on the Tunnel!  Bit of a tradition that we 'retire' as soon as we board. Thought of you!!!!
Kx


----------



## BKen2 (Sep 28, 2017)

***** said:


> We usually buy one, but have only used it in Switzerland!
> If we ever manage to get away later this year (medical issues) we might be able to use ACSI in Spain until New Year.
> We won't have the 2018 book as we wouldn't be home to receive it, and in any case we would be home soon after.
> Then it depends on house sitter!


If you do manage(fingers crossed )to make it here lots of the motorhome dealers now stock the book ..it may not be in English but the card is OK for 2018 just use the old books as reference my latest one is actually in Dutch but use last years English books for translations .


----------

